# The Tea Party w/ The Reason Across Canada



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

My band The Reason just announced a cross Canada tour supporting The Tea Party! We're going to be hitting most major cities, however, not all of the shows have been announced yet - they'll be added in the coming days. For now we've got the bulk of them. There's pre order links listed below for some of the markets, the password is "ENERGY".

Please take a look and come out if you can! I often hang out at the merch booth after our set, and it would be great to meet some GuitarsCanada'ers!


Facebook Event Page (LIKE US!) -> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=131253383643367

Nov 15th - Vancouver, BC @ Commodore Ballroom
http://bit.ly/noKx7D


Nov 16th - Vancouver, BC @ Commodore Ballroom
http://bit.ly/noKx7D


Nov 18th - Edmonton, AB @ Edmonton Event Center
http://bit.ly/qu2XWt


Nov 19th - Calgary, AB @ Flames Central
http://bit.ly/qxN2mI


Nov 23th - Winnipeg, MB @ Burton Cummings Theatre
http://bit.ly/hOGKIv


Nov 24th - Thunder Bay, ON @ Roxy's


Nov 28th - Kitchener, ON @ Elements Nightclub
Pre order (password: ENERGY): http://bit.ly/pOSOOu


Nov 29th - London, ON @ Cowboys Ranch
Pre order (password: ENERGY): http://bit.ly/p9BZTy


Dec 1st - Toronto, ON @ Sound Academy
Pre order (password: ENERGY): http://bit.ly/pmeoZI


Dec 1st - Toronto, ON @ Sound Academy
Pre order (password: ENERGY): http://bit.ly/pmeoZI


Dec 2nd - Montreal, QC @ Metropolis
http://bit.ly/nExjGf


Dec 3rd - Hamilton, ON @ Hamilton Place Theatre
Pre order (password: ENERGY): http://bit.ly/p81ydK


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on man, I might take in the Hamilton show


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Right on man, I might take in the Hamilton show


Awesome!

We played with them in Montreal at Metropolis earlier this year. The Tea Party still has it, and they kill it every night.

Jeff Martin was playing this crazy stereo (I think) Matchless rig, with his Black Beauty, and he even pulled out the violin bow for a song or two.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> Awesome!
> 
> We played with them in Montreal at Metropolis earlier this year. The Tea Party still has it, and they kill it every night.
> 
> Jeff Martin was playing this crazy stereo (I think) Matchless rig, with his Black Beauty, and he even pulled out the violin bow for a song or two.



Will try to catch you in Kitchener late Nov. Cheers!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> My band The Reason just announced a cross Canada tour supporting The Tea Party! We're going to be hitting most major cities, however, not all of the shows have been announced yet - they'll be added in the coming days. For now we've got the bulk of them. There's pre order links listed below for some of the markets, the password is "ENERGY".
> 
> Please take a look and come out if you can! I often hang out at the merch booth after our set, and it would be great to meet some GuitarsCanada'ers!
> 
> ...


Nice one. Jeff is a nice guy and a huge guitar nut.

The Reason. Have you been going for awhile? I think one of my old bands played with you at a YMCA somewhere....or maybe an afternoon show somewhere? I remember you had loads of merch including trucker hats. 

I can't remember who I was playing with at the time. Either Sometimes Why or Junior Achiever.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Nice one. Jeff is a nice guy and a huge guitar nut.
> 
> The Reason. Have you been going for awhile? I think one of my old bands played with you at a YMCA somewhere....or maybe an afternoon show somewhere? I remember you had loads of merch including trucker hats.
> 
> I can't remember who I was playing with at the time. Either Sometimes Why or Junior Achiever.


The Reason has been around for 9yrs now (longer if you count their previous band). Im new to the group - 1year now. I can't say for sure if that was then, but probably, they've been touring a lot since day one pretty much.

Jeff is great, all the guys are great actually, their crew too. We're really lucky to be doing this run with them in some of these venues.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats, Mike!!! Too bad you aren't coming to Windsor.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

wow, sweet gig man! I'll try to catch you at Sound Academy!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Congrats on the gig. I will be seeing you guys in calgary.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Congrats on the gig. I will be seeing you guys in calgary.


@ Flames Central.. Should be good, i've only ever played at Republik in Calgary.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Just added a few more dates... Mtl included!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Flames central is a lot bigger than the republik. Really looking forward to the show. Maybe we will get a chance to say hi. Dan


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome man! Me and my buddies were all huge Tea Party fans back in the 90s. I'm sure you'll have a blast touring with them!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Word is that The Tea Party are back together for good. Talking about a new album and further touring.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

That's what he was dating on stage last night..
First night of the tour was an absolute success. We played well, and the tea party killed it as well. I got some photos, I'll upload when I get to a computer.
Jeff martibn's rig looks pretty complicated, a mix between a matchless, and two bassman's, his pedal board is huge, including a G System, and a bunch of other pedals. I'll try and get photos.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> That's what he was dating on stage last night..
> First night of the tour was an absolute success. We played well, and the tea party killed it as well. I got some photos, I'll upload when I get to a computer.
> Jeff martibn's rig looks pretty complicated, a mix between a matchless, and two bassman's, his pedal board is huge, including a G System, and a bunch of other pedals. I'll try and get photos.


awesome! nothing like some gear pr0n to get me through a crummy workday!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's the only photo I got last night, taken side stage. I'll get more tonight.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats man, that's fantastic! I wish I could make it on the 29th but alas I work nights and have been getting lots of gear lately. I'll send the roomies though!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

this would be a wicked show! congrats bud!

with no kingston or ottawa show...i may have to sit this one out...


----------

